# Getting out of depression, without meds?



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Has anyone had success getting out of a bad depression without meds? 

I fell into a pretty bad rut earlier this year, around April. I haven't been able to pull myself out, and i've basically lost the bulk of my summer to this sh*t. I've lost interest in my passions and hobbies and I am very moody and irritable, and "down". 

I resisted meds for months, until finally trying Wellbutrin (didn't like it) and now I am on a tricyclic (but no benefits yet, and I want to stop) 

I am wondering if anyone has been able to pull themselves out of a deep depression without meds? How did you do it? How long did it take? 

I still try to excercise, and I feel a bit better after a good workout. Especially running because of the endorphins. Aside from that, I can't seem to find any joy or enjoyment in anything anymore. 

I want to PULL MYSELF OUT OF THIS... and wondering if I can do it without meds. 


Thanks

Cheers


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, where there's a will, there's a way. From my experience, it is really hard without meds. But if you think you can do it, then by all means!

You need to have a really solid plan. What's yours? I'd imagine it involves something like the following:

*Consistent exercise. At least a 30 minute walk, 3x per week.

*Nutraceuticals: fish oil, vitamin D, B complex, St. John's Wort, 5 HTP, Tyrosine, SAMe... link

*A healthy diet, rich in vegetables, protein and low sugar, low carb...

*Self help books/ audio tapes.

*Exposure therapy/ counseling.

*Maybe even sunlight exposure: no more than 10-15 minutes a day, depending on the intensity.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I seem to cycle in and out of depressions so I never use meds anymore as they dont work. Just exercise and keep an interest in your old hobbies might help. I know its hard when all motivation goes and your energy is low but making small positive steps might help.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

LaRibbon said:


> A major depression episode typically lasts 6 months to 2 years. So, with time most people will come out of it with or without meds.
> 
> But don't ask me because I have chronic depression which means it never ends.


Well it's been 6 months, so hopefully it will lift soon.

Cheers,


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Neptunus,

I do need a solid plan. I like your suggestions.

1. Excercise
Try for 20-30mins of excercise every day. Especially run and swim.

2. Supplements 
Fish oil
Vitamin D 
B Complex 
5 htp
Tyrosine
Multi vitamin

Do you know if I can use St Johns Wort with 5 htp? Or is that too much?

3. Healthy Diet 
Fresh foods, preferably unprocessed. Lots of fruits and veggies. Less carbs and sugars.

4. Self Help 
I used to do this, but i don't much anymore. It could be a good time to restart.

5. Being outdoors
It's summertime and being outdoors for a little bit definetly helps.

Thanks for your post 

Cheers



Neptunus said:


> Well, where there's a will, there's a way. From my experience, it is really hard without meds. But if you think you can do it, then by all means!
> 
> You need to have a really solid plan. What's yours? I'd imagine it involves something like the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> I seem to cycle in and out of depressions so I never use meds anymore as they dont work. Just exercise and keep an interest in your old hobbies might help. I know its hard when all motivation goes and your energy is low but making small positive steps might help.


Thanks.

Yeah I find it so difficult to motivate myself to do anything these days. And it creates a destructive cycle. I end up just wasting everyday.

I have at least continued to exercise. I will try to get back into my old hobbies, but because I am "depressed" I dont feel excited about them anymore.

I am gonna try without meds for a few months, and see if I can pull myself out of this.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

nothing makes me feel better than old fashioned labor. get out there and work. if you are unemployed then do things around the house. if you are a creative type then make a song, drawing, video youtube production whatever the joy you feel after and sense of accomplishment is biological and its physically impossible to not feel great. set yourself some small goals and work towards them. when you accomplish them you will get a huge hit of dopamine. its all biological my friend and sitting doing nothing is the absolute worst thing for depression. 

exercise has been beat to death but it falls under the same category as general labor.

if you feel like you dont have the energy to do anything trick yourself by telling yourself you're just going to do it for 5 minutes. 95% of the time if you start something you'll finish it.


----------

